# Yellow Woodsorrel safe for a Russian Tortoise?



## RobinGillam (Jul 10, 2012)

So I found some clover looking plants with little yellow flowers. I thought it was clover so I put it in my Russian Tortoise's tank and he LOVED it. Ate three plants of the stuff! First time he has eaten since he got here, too. But I looked it up further just to be safe I made a right choice and I discovered it's not clover, but Yellow Woodsorrel. Will Jojo be okay eating this? I heard they usually wont eat it if it's bad for them, but you never know... :/

Here's the best picture I could get of it before he devoured it all..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't really tell from the picture, but I'm thinking that's NOT oxalis (wood sorrel). 

Tortoises are much better able to safely eat toxic plants than mammals are. Most tortoises love oxalis, spurge and other plants on the do-not-feed lists. I wouldn't worry too much about your tortoise eating this plant.


----------



## RobinGillam (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay. I gave it to him again this morning because it seems to be the only thing he'll eat right now. I mixed in his tortoise pellets and some grape tomatoes with it, but the stinker eats around it. :/ Later today I'm going to try to give him some regular tomato and see if he'll eat it instead of the grape tomatoes


----------

